# Old Vivitar to Canon EOS adapter?



## rfosness88

So my dad has this old Vivitar 75-300 1:4.5-5.6 MC MacroFocusing Zoom No.77410366 fit and I want to fit it onto my Canon EOS 40D. From what I have read if they do have an adapter, it would only work in manual mode, which is fine.

On the lens mount of the Vivitar it has "P/K" and an orange/red dot. I think that means it's the P/K mount.
I want to take this on my trip to london on the 18th, any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike

In my opinion...it's not worth the hassle.  A Canon 75-300mm is one of the cheaper lenses in the Canon line up...and I think Tamron has one that is even cheaper.


----------



## rfosness88

I cant spend $100 right now on a lens, $10-$20 for an adapter would be great though...I see a bunch all over ebay, but the descriptions are horrible and idk which to get. What is a T mount? Is that for like telescopes and stuff?


----------



## rfosness88

so im wondering if anyone knows what mount the lens is using, and what adapter i need to buy?

Thanks


----------



## table1349

Pentax K mount to Canon EF mount.
New Pentax PK Lens to All Canon EOS Mount Adapter Ring

This on appears to allow the AF confirmation to work indicating when it is in focus. 
GoShot Camera AF-Confirm Adapter for Pentax K PK lens on Canon EOS camera

I have to agree with Big Mike, not sure if it is worth it, even at $30.00.


----------



## Mgw189

The adapters often dont work that well with this to be honest.   I purchased one of these adapters for my Sony camera and the images do not come out anywhere near sharp.


----------



## Big Mike

Sorry, I'm not sure which adapter you would need (*edit* there you go)...but there are a few issues.  Firstly, Canon EOS cameras control the lens aperture electronically...which you probably won't be able to do with a cheap adapter.  Also, an adapter will move the lens farther away from the camera, which will prevent the lens from focusing at infinity.  Some adapters have glass in them, which may allow focus to infinity...but the quality of that glass, on a cheap adapter, will really mess up the image quality.

You would probably be better off shooting with your 18-55mm lens.  Keep the camera steady (use a tripod or support etc) then crop your images afterward.


----------



## usayit

The Canon EF/EOS flange is shorter than the Pentax K mount.  An adapter with the appropriate flange distance is possible without optics.

As for the electronic EOS aperture control issue, you simply have to remember the following when using the such lenses on EOS bodies:
* Manual stop down the aperture (make sure the lens allows this, Most do)
* Shoot the camera in manual mode as the camera.  I am unsure if the camera will still TTL meter.  If not, you'll need to determine the exposure youself.  If so, you'll need to make sure you take an exposure reading while the lens is stopped down.
* It is imperative you get a good quality adapter that has the flange distance correct.



btw.. the new Panasonic G1 SLR (the one without mirror box) is an interesting camera for most who have collected (accumulated) old lenses over the years.  The flange distance is so short that almost any manual lens can be adapted to it.


----------



## Dwig

rfosness88 said:


> ...What is a T mount? Is that for like telescopes and stuff?



T-mount is an old mount style where the mount was interchangeable allowing you to use different mounts on the lens allowing it to fit different cameras. True T-mounts have been extinct for 40 some odd years now having been replaced in the early '60s with the T2-mounts. T2-mounts are interchangeable with T-mounts and add the ability to loosen 3 screws to align the top of the lens with the top of the body. All T-mount lenses require either a T-mount or T2-mount camera mount. These are usually incorrectly called an "adapter" though they don't adapt anything; they are a removable mount. Today, its only use is for telescope mounts and a few odd camera accessories (slide duplicators, microscope adapters, ...) left over from "olden days".

Here's a short list of the more common antique mounting systems:

T-mount, T2-mount: no difference in the lens, only the rotational difference in the mount. These lenses are either real manual aperture (it doesn't automatically close when the shutter fires and reopen after the exposure) or pre-set (also not auto-diaphram but you have an open/close ring in addition to the f/stop ring). These mounts screw onto the lens.

YS-mount: a scarce old auto-diaphram update on the T/T2-mount system; same thread.

T-4: a Soligor and Vivitar exclusive. These mounts used bayonet fittings, breechlock style like the old Canon FL/FD mount, and carriy full auto-diaphram and meter coupling. Mounts were available for most '60s and early '70s vintage cameras.

TX: and update to the T-4 mount that added some additional mounts for newer camra models that were incompatible with the older T-4 system. Many of the TX mounts were identical to the T-4 version. All T-4 mounts fit any TX lens but one some of the TX mounts will fit T-4 lenses. More cameras from the '70s, like the Pentax bayonet models, were added

Adaptall: an old Tamron system that used a screw on retaining ring. These have been extinct since the mid to late '60s.

Adaptall 2: the newer Tamron system that was viable through the '70s. Unfortunately humans are generally verbally lazy and few comments on forums and few eBay-style venders use the proper name for these, generally incorrectly labeling them just "Adaptall" omitting the critical "2". The two systems are _not_ interchangeable. Mounts were available for most '60s and '70s vintage models but not for mounts introduced more recently (e.g. Minolta Maxxum, now Sony, and Canon EOS).


----------



## rfosness88

sounds good thanks for all the info guys!!


----------



## rfosness88

Dwig said:


> T-mount is an old mount style where the mount was interchangeable allowing you to use different mounts on the lens allowing it to fit different cameras. True T-mounts have been extinct for 40 some odd years now having been replaced in the early '60s with the T2-mounts. T2-mounts are interchangeable with T-mounts and add the ability to loosen 3 screws to align the top of the lens with the top of the body. All T-mount lenses require either a T-mount or T2-mount camera mount. These are usually incorrectly called an "adapter" though they don't adapt anything; they are a removable mount. Today, its only use is for telescope mounts and a few odd camera accessories (slide duplicators, microscope adapters, ...) left over from "olden days".
> 
> Here's a short list of the more common antique mounting systems:
> 
> T-mount, T2-mount: no difference in the lens, only the rotational difference in the mount. These lenses are either real manual aperture (it doesn't automatically close when the shutter fires and reopen after the exposure) or pre-set (also not auto-diaphram but you have an open/close ring in addition to the f/stop ring). These mounts screw onto the lens.
> 
> YS-mount: a scarce old auto-diaphram update on the T/T2-mount system; same thread.
> 
> T-4: a Soligor and Vivitar exclusive. These mounts used bayonet fittings, breechlock style like the old Canon FL/FD mount, and carriy full auto-diaphram and meter coupling. Mounts were available for most '60s and early '70s vintage cameras.
> 
> TX: and update to the T-4 mount that added some additional mounts for newer camra models that were incompatible with the older T-4 system. Many of the TX mounts were identical to the T-4 version. All T-4 mounts fit any TX lens but one some of the TX mounts will fit T-4 lenses. More cameras from the '70s, like the Pentax bayonet models, were added
> 
> Adaptall: an old Tamron system that used a screw on retaining ring. These have been extinct since the mid to late '60s.
> 
> Adaptall 2: the newer Tamron system that was viable through the '70s. Unfortunately humans are generally verbally lazy and few comments on forums and few eBay-style venders use the proper name for these, generally incorrectly labeling them just "Adaptall" omitting the critical "2". The two systems are _not_ interchangeable. Mounts were available form most '60s and '70s vintage models but not for mounts introduced more recently (e.g. Minolta Maxxum, now Sony, and Canon EOS).



alright, thanks!!


----------



## usayit

If the mount has p/k written on it... then it is a K-mount pentax not an Adaptall or T-mount.

[EDIT] OP, post a picture of the lens and mount... it is easier to make sure we are all on the same page


----------



## rfosness88

I just bought the correct adapter for $18.00 on ebay!!


----------



## rfosness88

So i held up my Vivitar lens to my canon 40D and took a picture with the lens not connected lol...the lens was heavy so it was really hard to focus.







it's a 70-300mm macro lens, and im going to do some macro work for a friend. It seems like when im zoomed in (300mm) i cant focus on stuff that is close up, like i have to move way back. so would i keep it at 70mm and have the lens close to the object for macro? Thanks


----------



## kbobuckley

I am looking for the same adapter, can you tell me what you purchased and where?
Thanks


rfosness88 said:


> so im wondering if anyone knows what mount the lens is using, and what adapter i need to buy?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## californiakimmy

NEITHER OF THESE LINKS YOU PROVIDED GO ANYWHERE NEAR the issue at had..     I dont know if you knew that or not....  :


----------



## Dao

This thread is more than 2 years old, I don't know if you know that or not.


----------



## californiakimmy

i know its an old post, but - i need to get an adaptor infornmation too. I have lenses I want to use.  I just need adaptors, can someone assist?  IM ussing Canon EOS 50D and EOS 7D.
Thank you - preferably have the adaptr which has the chip in it even though its manual, it still beeps to let you know you are focused.

CAN ANYONE ASSIST?????????????????????????????????????????????

Yes, these are Vivitar lenses one with a p/k mount - the others im not certain.


----------



## table1349

californiakimmy said:


> i know its an old post, but - i need to get an adaptor infornmation too. I have lenses I want to use.  I just need adaptors, can someone assist?  IM ussing Canon EOS 50D and EOS 7D.
> Thank you - preferably have the adaptr which has the chip in it even though its manual, it still beeps to let you know you are focused.
> 
> CAN ANYONE ASSIST?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Yes, these are Vivitar lenses one with a p/k mount - *the others im not certain.*


 
 No we cannot help you. If you do not know the mount then how are we supposed to point out what you need? 

This will work for the one lens you do know about. Amazon.com: Pentax K/PK lens to Canon EOS EF body mount adapter, brass: Camera & Photo


----------



## Dao

californiakimmy said:


> i know its an old post, but - i need to get an adaptor infornmation too. I have lenses I want to use.  I just need adaptors, can someone assist?  IM ussing Canon EOS 50D and EOS 7D.
> Thank you - preferably have the adaptr which has the chip in it even though its manual, it still beeps to let you know you are focused.
> 
> CAN ANYONE ASSIST?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Yes, these are Vivitar lenses one with a p/k mount - the others im not certain.


 

I see.   You know, if you just starts a new thread and post a picture of your lens mount, someone maybe able to help you.


----------



## notnow101

I use a M42 to eos ef mount no problems


----------



## KmH

californiakimmy said:


> i know its an old post, but - i need to get an adaptor infornmation too. I have lenses I want to use.  I just need adaptors, can someone assist?  IM ussing Canon EOS 50D and EOS 7D.
> Thank you - preferably have the adaptr which has the chip in it even though its manual, it still beeps to let you know you are focused.
> 
> CAN ANYONE ASSIST?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Yes, these are Vivitar lenses one with a p/k mount - the others im not certain.


How sad!


----------



## Derrel

M42 thread mount LENS to Canon EOS BODY lens mount adapter>>>>>>>Fotodiox.com sells 'em. I have several. There's an eBay vendor from League City texas who also sells them at a good price.


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> californiakimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know its an old post, but - i need to get an adaptor infornmation too. I have lenses I want to use.  I just need adaptors, can someone assist?  IM ussing Canon EOS 50D and EOS 7D.
> Thank you - preferably have the adaptr which has the chip in it even though its manual, it still beeps to let you know you are focused.
> 
> CAN ANYONE ASSIST?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Yes, these are Vivitar lenses one with a p/k mount - the others im not certain.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad!
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not.  Vivitar made some real good glass and they made some real stinkers in their day.  Kind of depends on the lenses.


----------

